# Successful IUI at 44?



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Anybody had a successful attempt at IUI age 43/44? I realise the statistics are very low compared to IVF. But, it would be good to hear some success stories


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Gaia71,

I just wanted to say hello and although I can't answer your question, I do hope someone can reassure you that there is always a chance of success for us all   I am 39 so also have time against me, but I am sure there have been lots of ladies who have had their dreams come true through IUI. Let's hope we are two of them!


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks cinnamon... it's a case of trying to keep the costs down really. My plan B is donor eggs - I've already tried IVF with OE because my tubes were blocked, but recent tests have revealed that my tubes aren't blocked after all, so technically I am able to conceive naturally or through artificial insemination!... Age is obviously against me in terms of potential egg quality, but still, there is a chance it could work.... My dilemma is, do I save the money I would use to pay for iUI towards donor egg IVF in the future or do i take a gamble and have 2/3 attempts at IUI?...if I'm still single in 6 months of so that it  . If money was no object I would try tomorrow...


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Gaia71
I think this is a very hard personal decision. The questions come down to 1) Do you mind going for DEIVF? 2) How much finances you have?
I know some ladies on ff do not want to let go of their OE.  I was told at age of 42 that the chance of me producing good quality eggs is very slim. I had to weigh up the treatment cost of OE vs DE.
If money is tight - a home IUI will probably set you back £300 .00 to £500.00 each go.  3 goes will be about £1.5 k.  If you are having it done by a clinic -it could cost a little bit more. 
I don't know how much a DEIvf with DS cost in the UK. In Greece a DEIVF cost 5000.00 euro (about £4000.00). Plus DS is about another 300.00 euro. The egg donors are young so you know quality is there. You get all the eggs and blastocytes transfer. Doing DE in europe -it is anonymous unlike the UK.
I'm also doing this solo. Personally I wasn't prepared to through money away without a gaurantee. For me going ghe DEIVf and DS give me a better chance. I hope this answers your question. At the end of the day you have to be comfortable with what you decided. In the meantime go out on dates and enjoy life. Who knows you might be the lucky one and don't need DEIVF. I wish you luck.


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Gaia,

After 6 failed ivf cycles we are now trying iui as well because we want to save mone again.

As we have no problem, except my age of 43, it could work like ivf.. If one month I will get 'that golden egg'

I know chances are slim, but those are also slim with IVF
And because we use now less stimulation... Egg quality can be better.

We don't lose hope yet.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Gaia

unfortunately can't give y a positive story. In fact none of the fertilisation options known to the mankind at present haven't got me pregnant  

Perhaps someone got pregnant at this age with Iui but as y said chances are very low. 
As Kim said clinic'  Iui are not really cheap in the uk. I had couple of goes at Lister and they required scans/bloods  £ 165 on top of Iui. 

Its a difficult decision for over 40 as a very low chance of success with a huge price tag. I've had 8 Ivfs ( not counting ovulation inductions) and have nothing to show for it yet. 

If you are ok with de and on a limited budget,  perhaps better save money for de? 
Also, if y r ok with embryos adoption, then it could be another cost efficient way of creating a family. I saw on ff someone mentioning that Gennet offers embryo adoption at around €1500 I know that Cz clinics do not treat singles but can y ask a male friend to help y? 

Best of luck with your next steps

A.


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for your replies and perspectives... I'm leaning towards saving for DE IVF to maximise my chances and try naturally in the interim (got a find a partner first though lol). I may try one medicated IUI first though. Just to give my OE one final chance. My hormone profile is still very good despite my age, although I realise egg quality is likely to be reduced. But, you never know. I had a good response during a mild iVF attempt even though none of the embryos implanted.
To be honest I am still undecided. My aim is to save hard and get as many fertility tests done as I can so that I'm as informed as I can be... I'm happy with the DE route, but haven't quite given up on OE having only tried IVF once. It would be bonus to meet a nice man in the meantime so that I'm not on this journey alone  

Good luck on all your journeys.


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Gaia - try to understand your cycle, you say yr hormone panel is good, if you have strong ovulation, good luteal phase and good FSH and AMH, open tubes - I would say go for it!!!


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks mamochka... life's too short for regrets. My main constraint at the moment is not being in a serious relationship and limited funds. But, I will get there one way or another   I will discuss this with the fertility specialist next month. May do a couple of medicated IUIs and try naturally. If that doesn't work I will progress to DE IVF.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I would say you would be wasting money unless you have got pregnant in the past naturally.  There are so many tiny variables in the journey for sperm to reach the egg and you won't know either if an egg was even released or whether it was at the right developmental stage. You also wouldn't know if the sperm managed to fertilise the egg properly if it did reach it (unless you were pregnant, of course )  When you get to over-40 a lot of things have happened to the body in addition to the decline in egg quality that can impact negatively on fertility and IVF can bypass some of these. For instance, even if your tubes aren't blocked there could still be scarring or other damage inside that would impair the egg's journey. Imo at 44 it would be better to spend that money on a final OE natural/low stimms ivf as a final go before DE. I don't want to be negative, just realistic as to where best to spend hard-pressed funds.


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Gaia

I haven't had success with IUI at 43/4, but have met someone who has... First ever DCN meeting I went to locally I met two women who had success in their forties, one at 42 with straight DI (second time - first time ended in miscarriage) and the other at 46 took 6 attempts (IUI was all they would offer at the clinic she went to and DE was not suggested) - little one will be 11 now I think).

I did a series of IUIs whilst waiting for a UK donor (I know some clinics don't have long waiting lists now, but I had finally found one I liked so was prepared to wait). Third time I got pregnant, but then miscarried at 10w +3, which sort of confirmed for me that my eggs were not up to it (and I know IVF you CAN get more eggs etc, but I found that things went a bit random in my late thirties/ early forties - I swapped a planned IUI for IVF when I over-responded, getting 6 eggs (and three embryos) three months after a cycle that also produced 6, but on 6 times the dose of stims. The cycle that started as IVF only one fertilised, and then stalled before even day 2. I also found IUI took less out of me physically (and in many ways was more similar to the donor cycle - fewer meds, lno EC etc). I agree with urbangirl about the knowledge aspect - with IVF you KNOW if you get fertilisation, then embryos etc. I had already had DI and got a couple of chemicals, so knew my tubes were ok.

good luck with your decision (and saving up for whichever you decide on)
Jacob's mum x


----------

